# Custom made Roundels? - Grateful Dead "Steal Your Face"



## iWORKforWINE (Nov 22, 2012)

Greetings!

A new BMW owner here! Man, what a vehicle! (2013 328i)

I have been searching the internet for how to have a custom roundel made. Any ideas?

The one at this link would be awesome! (though I think this one is a sticker.)

http://tripledare.tumblr.com/image/27177964784

Thank you!

Eric_a_


----------



## D4nguy (Oct 1, 2011)

I have also been searching for a custom SYF roundel but I don't think anyone makes them. The demand is probably not high enough to justify the expense of tooling up a die for this. Instead I made some custom decals. Here's what I have on my E90 now:


































Here's some other designs I made as well. These should fit any E90, or any roundel with sizes 82mm and 74mm roundels. Please note that A2 is reflective, which was a mistake when I ordered it but actually looks really cool at night.










If anyone is interested in any of these, please PM me or email me at [email protected]. I'll sell for $5 each including shipping.


----------

